# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Email from excel using =Hyperlink() formula

## davesexcel

Don't get too caught up with emailing from excel using VBA when it can easily be done with a Hyperlink formula.



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```





The result will be:



Watch a short clip
Email Hyperlink Formula

Sample workbook attached

----------

